# Chromolite tubing



## cwilk44024 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a '99 or 2000 Veloce that says it has Chromolite Tubing. Can someone tell me what material this is/? I know it is steel and has a good ride. It came with a mix of Veloce and Daytona components. I recently changed it to 10 speed Centaur. What a nice group set. I would recommend this upgrade to anyone that is not a racer. As a recreational rider, it is very good for me. My other bike is a '02 TREK with Ultegra and i would rate the two as equal. I do like the thumb shifter better on the Campy.


----------

